# Leonface's Strength and Size Journal



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

So, after several months of reading other people's journals and thinking "I must start my own" - I finally have!

It's pretty much so i can record my progress so I can make sure that I am making gains in (mainly) strength and size but if people would like to add comments or constructive criticism, or anything, it would be greatly appreciated.

A little bit about me: I'm from the little island of Jersey, and I'm a keen rugby player. I've just been promoted to play for the Island's senior 2nds team, which means that training is very very full on, with lots and lots of fitness and conditioning. We've introduced a proper strength and conditioning coach this season - ex British Amateur BB champ Rai Garcia-Singh. He runs 'El Toro' training, and coaches up and coming bodybuilders for a living, which is awesome!

Rai designs all our workouts and helps us with our general fitness as well as nutrition.

As our training sessions now include a lot of strength and fitness coaching, our gym sessions are only twice a week, working around a 2 day split: Upper Body and Lower Body.

I have been training seriously since September 2009 and trying to gain weight, I started off at 13 stone, I'm now roughly 15 stone, and my strength has increased significantly.

*Stats*

*Age:*18

*Height:* 6'1" at last measurement

*Weight:* Anything between 14st12lbs and 15st2lbs

*Body Fat:* Something around 14%-15% I reckon

My routines are, as I said, put together by our conditioning coach, and change roughly every 4 weeks.

*Diet*

Diet does tend to change here and there but is roughly the same, I stick to it on weekdays, but usually it is completely different at the weekend, sometimes eating more than usual, sometimes less.

*0700*

Whey Protein - 2 scoops (40g protein approx.)

Bowl of porridge - 70g oats, Soya milk

*1015*

Tin of tuna, mayo, 2 lettuce leaves, butter on two slices of wholemeal bread

*1330*

Large Baked Potato, large serving of Tuna

or

2 large Chicken Breasts, 100g Rice

*1730*

Training day: 1.5 scoops of Gaspari Superpump 250 (just started this, it's great!)

Non-training day: 2 scoops of Whey Protein (40g protein approx.)

*Post Workout*

2 scoops of Impact Blend

1 scoop Dextrose

*2015*

Homecooked meal, will include good sources of Protein, Carbs and a decent selection of green vegetables.

*2130*

2 scoops of Impact Blend mixed with milk

*Supplements*

Tesco Multivitamin

MP's Glucosamine

Boots Omega 3, 6, 9

MP's Impact Blend

MP's Whey Concentrate 80%


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Tonight was the upper body circuit which is 2 sets of 8 for each exercise as 1 circuit, and that is performed twice. Rest is 2 mins between exercises, 5 mins between circuits.

I had the gym to myself tonight as the players i usually train with were slacking/had poor excuses, but it was cool because i got to put 'Puzzle' by Biffy Clyro on full volume...air guitar might have been played between sets...

a) Circuit 1

B) Circuit 2

*DB Bench Press*

a)32KG each 2x8

b)36KG each

*Hammer Grip Chin-ups*

a)BW 2x8

b)BW

*Lateral Plate raises with twists*

a)10KG plate 2x8

b)10KG plate, second set used 15KG plate (was hard work)

*Half Deadlifts*

a)130KG 2x8

b)140KG

*Parallel Dips*

a)BW+15KG 2x8

b)BW+15KG, second set had to go down to BW

*Chain Pulls*

a)BW+20KG plate 2x8

b)BW+20KG plate, second set had to drop to 15KG plate

Pictures taken tonight...be gentle I know I'm not anything special!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Oh and here is a picture from a few months ago, just to show a bit of progress


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking good bud, and diet seems decent quite like mine though a lil diff here and there, keep it up mate


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

cheers buddy, i think doing this will keep me really motivated as well, i'll want to impress haha


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck mate,i love the strength journals:thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

good luck matey!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Good luck mate,i love the strength journals:thumb:


thanks a lot! I'm lacking in a fair few areas, but hopefully with advice and help, we can make something of me! :laugh:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> good luck matey!


thanks!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

good look mate keep it up 1 thing ive learnt is just keep going ignore idiots who are jelous and do your best i think the guys will agree with me here ive had some stick but im stronger than that mate take a look at my jornal " jamies first ever cycle"

cheers

Jamie S


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

jamie seagia said:


> good look mate keep it up 1 thing ive learnt is just keep going ignore idiots who are jelous and do your best i think the guys will agree with me here ive had some stick but im stronger than that mate take a look at my jornal " jamies first ever cycle"
> 
> cheers
> 
> Jamie S


cool cheers mate, taken on board, i'll check it out


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

The last week has been pretty cr*p tbh, I managed to get sinusitis and tonsilitis and had to take Wednesday and Thursday off work, meaning I also missed training on Thursday night, and my eating was not good during those 2 days either, i spent most of the time in bed asleep, or on the sofa playing Fifa 10 and COD 4 :sad:, this had a knock on effect meaning that I missed out on a rugby match on Saturday, and I didn't train legs last week, both of which sucked balls, but thanks to a cocktail of antibiotics, vitamin C, Echinacea and Ginger, Honey and Lemon tea, I am feeling much better.

However, on a more positive note, I have just done the upper body circuit this evening and have noticed definite strength improvements! :bounce:

a) Circuit 1

B) Circuit 2

*DB Bench Press*

(weight is per each hand)

a)37.5KGx8, 37.5x6, drop down to 36x2

b)36KGx8, 36x7, rested 20 seconds, 36x3

*Hammer Grip Chin-ups*

a)BW 2x8

b)BW - on these i noticed definite strength increases, with hardly any rest in between reps needed.

*Lateral Plate raises with twists*

a)15KGx8, 15KGx8

b)15KGx8, 15KGx5-10KGx3

*Half Deadlifts*

a)140KGx8, 140KGx8

b)140KGx8, 130KGx8

*Parallel Dips*

a)BW+15KGx8, BW+15KGx8

b)BW+15KGx8, BW+15KGx6-BWx6

*Chain Pulls*

a)BW+20KGx8, BW+20KGx8

b)BW+20KGx8, BW+15KGx8

So was very pleased with the improvements in strength in just a week, and am looking forward to smashing legs this week after a week away from training them! :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Got a fair amount of muscle on you man,

was about to ask if you do any cardio then read you play rugby, good man 

keep it up man


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Barker said:


> Got a fair amount of muscle on you man,
> 
> was about to ask if you do any cardio then read you play rugby, good man
> 
> keep it up man


cheers dude, yeah the training is pretty full on, our fitness involves lots of unconventional interval training, like hit a rucking pad and drive it back for 20 secs, then hit the deck and get straight back up and do it again for like 30 times, hard work!! alongside that there's lots of sprints as well, so yeah CV gets done! :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wish i never quit rugby when i was a kid


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Barker said:


> Wish i never quit rugby when i was a kid


ah mate i love it, not just the playing, but the team spirit, going out at the weekend with all the boys and smashing it on the dance floor is great fun haha (i think the rest of the island thinks we're dicks thought lol)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hahah yer, Rigby makes men outta people, respectable men , not those pussy ass football players.

My three older cousins play rugby theyre all sound lads and wouldnt want to mess with one of em lmao


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good luck with training and journal mate hope all goes to plan.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Good luck with training and journal mate hope all goes to plan.


thanks a lot mate


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

Ey up mate.

Was just reading thorough my journal and noticed your post, So i thought id have a look see if you had a journal.. Sure enough u have.

Anyway keep up the hard work bro.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Wiggy_ said:


> Ey up mate.
> 
> Was just reading thorough my journal and noticed your post, So i thought id have a look see if you had a journal.. Sure enough u have.
> 
> Anyway keep up the hard work bro.


ah thanks mate, all the little comments actually make a difference, good encouragement haha


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

So tonight was legs, which i did after physio, turns out i have strained the top of my left glute :cursing: and my Infra Patella Bursa (fatty pad that protects the tendon from the bone) is inflamed, so not fantastic news to have just before a legs session!

*Leg Press*

8x120kg

8x120kg

8x160kg

8x200kg

8x220kg

*Hamstring Bridges*

With a 20kg plate on my stomach

5x8 on each leg

*Lunge Walks*

60kg, 4x8 on each leg

*Hang Cleans*

8x60kg

8x60kg

8x70kg

8x70kg

After a week off doing legs it was nice to get back at it, lifts weren't that great, but injuries stopped me from really pushing myself too hard, but jesus my quads and glutes are aching now so recovery tights are on!


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

can i ask why yo do not squat mate?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LiftHeavy said:


> can i ask why yo do not squat mate?


Was thinking the same, get some squats in mate and your strength/size will improve greatly!


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Im doing 20rep squats for 3 sets, which i love and feel is working really well.

I then move on to doing some front squats and either SLDL or calf rasies.

I love training legs and not being able to walk the next day


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have kinda of learnt to love the squat also, but anything for reps(over5) on squat is just my idea of hell lol


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Because they are such a big muscle i have been doing 20reps, i take a break between each rep but the bar always remains on my shoulders, by 16+ reps i take a good few seconds between each rep and by rep 20 im fukked.

I really feel it working the last few weeks i have tried it. In another 2 weeks of training this way i will drop back the reps and up thenweight and go for 3 RM one week and 1RM the next


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

well i used to before the training regimes were written out by our conditioning coach, and i did do a set of 10 with just 60kg tonight to see how my knee was, but the inflammation of the bursa in my knee was aching loads whenever i squatted down so i thought i'd give them a miss



LiftHeavy said:


> Im doing 20rep squats for 3 sets, which i love and feel is working really well.


do you do 3 sets of 20 reps each then? sorry if that sounds a dumb question, but it seems like a lot to me as i've never tried that sort of rep range, have you got a journal that I can read to see what kind of weight you use?

cheers for the feedback though


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LiftHeavy said:


> Because they are such a big muscle i have been doing 20reps, i take a break between each rep but the bar always remains on my shoulders, by 16+ reps i take a good few seconds between each rep and by rep 20 im fukked.
> 
> I really feel it working the last few weeks i have tried it. In another 2 weeks of training this way i will drop back the reps and up thenweight and go for 3 RM one week and 1RM the next


The 20 reps must be torture, i actually done a high rep session few weeks back for a change and done something like 16ok for 15 reps and felt like I was gonna puke had to sit down and just think about where I was for about 10 mins :laugh:, Im just not used to high reps at all so was totally weird feeling for me, I usually stick to 5 reps tops for my working sets on squats as training for strength at the mo but going even as low as 2 reps my legs are growing really well and have a good solid feel to the muscle that i never had when doing 8-10reps.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> The 20 reps must be torture, i actually done a high rep session few weeks back for a change and done something like 16ok for 15 reps and felt like I was gonna puke had to sit down and just think about where I was for about 10 mins :laugh:, Im just not used to high reps at all so was totally weird feeling for me, I usually stick to 5 reps tops for my working sets on squats as training for strength at the mo but going even as low as 2 reps my legs are growing really well and have a good solid feel to the muscle that i never had when doing 8-10reps.


interesting stuff, I have never been great on the squat, in the summer i got into them quite a bit and was squatting 130kg for 5 reps, which i know isn't anything to be that proud of but, i think next week i will try 5x5 aiming to use 100kg on all sets if not more on the last couple of sets. I will also get a mate to spot me to give me the psychological edge that i sometimes lacked when i used to squat, it shouldn't make a difference, but i truly find it does.

In other news my chest has been aching like a b*tch all day haha, but it's a very good ache, one that tells me i've done something, and if my strength upper body wise keeps increasing like it has in the last couple of weeks, i will be a very happy boy :thumb:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Im only trying this high reps for 6 weeks.

I do 3 sets of 20 reps, i have to take about 5min break or more between each set as it takes so much out of me.

I will in 2 weeks go back to 5x5 routine, i just tried this to mix up my training and keep my body guessing and growing.

I havnt got a journal but i may start when i start my next aas cycle


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

LiftHeavy said:


> Im only trying this high reps for 6 weeks.
> 
> I do 3 sets of 20 reps, i have to take about 5min break or more between each set as it takes so much out of me.
> 
> ...


nice i'll check it out when/if it happens, do you think i should start with the high reps work or the 5x5? if so for the high reps, what sort of weight do you think i should try? something that is just manageable?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

when doing 5x5 what weight for squatting do you use?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

well a few months ago I was using about 100kg, for 5x5, but i don't think my squat strength will have increased, so yeah, 100kg


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i would stick to 5x5 for another month or so, then to mix it up try doing 3 sets of 20reps for 4-6 weeks then drop the weight back and go for 5x5 again and you should of increased your 5x5 lifts.

Say is you lift 100 5x5 now i would try 80-85kg for 20 reps for 3 sets.

Dont be afraid to take a few seconds between each rep espically when you over 12 reps take more time, and give your self a good break between sets (trust me you will need it)

rest day the day after as you may have slight difficulty walking lol

Keep your diet consistant and train hard and the key thing is to remember you grow outside the gym, so give yourself time to rest and try aim for 7+ hours of sleep each night


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

LiftHeavy said:


> i would stick to 5x5 for another month or so, then to mix it up try doing 3 sets of 20reps for 4-6 weeks then drop the weight back and go for 5x5 again and you should of increased your 5x5 lifts.
> 
> Say is you lift 100 5x5 now i would try 80-85kg for 20 reps for 3 sets.
> 
> ...


Wicked thanks mate, i will follow this so my legs session for the next month will be:

squats 5x5

front squats 3x8

ham bridges 3x8

hang cleans 4x6

does this sound alright?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

yea sounds good, then you could look at changing it in the new year adding in 20reps 3 sets and SLDL or calf raises around 10 rep range 3 sets good luck


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

LiftHeavy said:


> yea sounds good, then you could look at changing it in the new year adding in 20reps 3 sets and SLDL or calf raises around 10 rep range 3 sets good luck


cool i will do, thanks mate

do you mind me asking what your stats are? like age, height, weight? your avvy is sweet!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Just a quick update, very annoyingly i sprained my ankle in a match on Sunday, so I will have to miss training legs for this week, which is irritating as I was looking forward to my new leg workout plan. I also had to go back to the doctor's yesterday for some different antibiotics to help get rid of my sinusitis, and whilst i was there I asked him about the bursitis in my knee, he suggested that I tried taking ibuprofen like a course, so 400mg every 4 hours with food, and I'm sure that it's helping it, and my ankle, already.

I went and saw the physio as instructed and she said that she was amazed at how quickly my ankle has recovered, and that I could get back to full training on Thursday. Which was nice. Then after that the head coach came up to me, and gave me a poo sandwich (this is a technical term). He said that he "thought I played well at the weekend, and that I was showing excellent potential and improvement", but that I was "being a bit precious and seeing the physios about injuries too much, and that it was mostly going to be psychological, so I needed to man up", and then he ended with - "I look forward to seeing your strength results, you've been putting in some excellent hard work when you have been training." This guy is the king of headfcuks, but it's worked on me, as all I want to do now is train my best and play better.

On Thursday I'm having an upper body strength test done by the conditioning coach to make sure I am progressing, strength wise. It comprises of WG Pullups, Bench Press, Bench Row and Military Press. It is carried out by testing how many reps you can do at a chosen weight (I think it's roughly 85% of your 1RM, or whatever you feel comfortable at) and then that is put into a formula to give you a predicted 1RM, the 1RMs are displayed in a table along with the other players and the total weight is added up to show where you are in relation to other players. I'm hoping to get into the top half of the forwards, but as this is my first time for testing, I haven't a clue whereabouts I will place.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the ijury mate, just rest up and dont rush thing and make it worse!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Sorry to hear about the ijury mate, just rest up and dont rush thing and make it worse!


cheers mate, tbh it still feels a bit weak and bruised, but it is a lot better, thank science for ibuprofen and ankle supports :thumb:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

let us knwo how u get on in the strength test good luck


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

LiftHeavy said:


> let us knwo how u get on in the strength test good luck


Cheers dude, it went pretty well i think, there are areas that i need to improve on which were shown by the test, so every result was a positive one regardless of whether it was a lift to be proud of or not

I'm going to give a summary of excuses as to why I'm not very strong lol

it went like this:

*Wide Grip Pullups*

at Body weight, I only managed 8 without having to touch the floor, all were perfectly strict form, all the way up, chin to just above the bar then all the way down to full arm extension whilst keeping under control - was pleased with this as I thought this would be my weakest due to the fact I'm heavy in relation to the strength of my biceps (i've barely got arms at all)

*Bench Press*

1RM of 117KG (last time I got tested I only did bench press as it wasn't an official test about 3 months ago and my 1RM was 104KG I think.)

*Bench Row*

1RM of 100KG on the dot

*Military Press*

1RM of 72KG

*Areas to Improve:*

Everywhere! But especially shoulder presses and pullups. My aim for next test is 12 Pullups and 80KG Military Press. My bench goal is to be pressing 100KG for 5 clean reps by the time I'm 19 - this February. So basically I'm going to carry on doing what I'm doing but push a bit harder towards strength so I can achieve my goals.

Injury update as well, sprained ankle held off well at training tonight, but I wasn't there mentally and could barely catch a fcuking cold :cursing: so frustrating! On the bench for a mixed team of both 1st and 2nd team players against the Royal Artillery at the weekend which should be interesting... apparently they've got some very useful Fijians. Looking forward to having a drink and a chat with the boys after the match, as I hope to join the army after university.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ok so I made my 1st team debut on Saturday in a friendly fixture that is an annual tradition where Jersey play the Royal Artillery for the 'Wilkes Trophy'. The Gunners had lots of Fijian players, including 2 ex Fiji internationals, but we still beat them 32 - 10. It was a very enjoyable match, they clearly loved the break away from their work and were all smiles after the game.

I was expecting to get only a 10 minute run out at the end, seeing as it was a 1st team match, but one of the pros got knocked out in the first 10 minutes, and because he was playing at openside flanker, I was called up to go on! In front of a relatively large crowd I was pretty much a bag of nerves (due to playing alongside professional players etc) until the game started up again, where I introduced myself onto the pitch by putting a big hit on one of there centres, and the match went from there. After, our head coach came and shook my hand and told me he was very impressed with my play etc. so I'm a very happy bunny.

This means I have to change my goals yet again. My previous goal was to become a regular 2nd team player, but I have achieved that far quicker than I expected, so my new goal is to be on the bench for a 1st team league game.

Tonight was the upper body session, and when i got into the gym it was full of the pros, the conditioning coach and our head coach. The routine has changed, and so I joined in with a couple of the lads who were just starting. I thought I wasn't going to keep up, and obviously I wasn't lifting as heavy as the bigger boys but I was pretty impressed with myself.

*Bench Press*

3x100kg

4x100kg

5x100kg

5x100kg

5x100kg

4x100kg

(first time trying any benching with 100kg, so was tentative to up the weight at all - but all were pbs, and I've smashed my target of benching 100kg for 5 reps by the time i'm 19 by about 3 months.)

This was supersetted with:

*Eccentric Knee Drops*

6 sets of 6 reps with 2 seconds positive, 6 seconds negative and no back support

then onto...

*Bench Row*

4x60kg

5x80kg

6x80kg

6x80kg

6x80kg

5x80kg

supersetted with:

*Weighted Hyperextensions*

6 sets of 6 reps holding a 20 kg plate at the chest, with the same rhythm as the knee drops.

During the workout, Ben (head coach) came and told me how pleased he was with my playing at the weekend, saying that I should be more vocal, and not shy to communicate with the other players on the pitch just because they're older, so always things to improve on (obviously lots to improve on, but this was the critique i got.)

Very very pleased with how the match and tonight's workout went, but means my new goals are now:

Bench 110kg for 5 good reps by February, get on the bench for the 1st team in a league game :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Oh and I'm going to sack off any goals regarding weight, as I'm happy being 15 stone, I feel fitter than ever and I'm still fast around the pitch, and as long as my strength is increasing and I'm staying roughly the same weight, then I guess my bodyfat is dropping? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Due to being ill & sh1tty as well, I've started taking vitamin C and echinacea 2-3 times a day, which, although I'm not sure whether a placebo effect or not, has made me feel healthier, clearer and my sleep has been better. I've also added in more vegetables to my diet, as I didn't think I was getting enough of these, and was missing them...never thought I'd say that...


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Tonight was legs, first time trying the new routine, and first time doing squats in months.

*Back Squats*

10x60 (warmup)

5x100

5x100

5x110

5x120

5x125

*Hamstring Bridges*

8 x bw+15kg

8 x bw+20kg

8 x bw+30kg

*Front squats*

8x50

8x60

8x70

This was then followed by a heavy pitch session, could have gone heavier on everything, but was more comfortable easing myself back into squatting to get used to the stability element etc again.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

i've decided that my arms are letting the rest of my body down a bit, i'm all chest and back in my upper body, my arms appear to be just stringy threads hanging off my torso haha (well maybe not that bad), so to counteract this, are there any thoughts on me putting an arms-only session in once a week, once they've recovered from Monday's upper body session?

I was thinking maybe 3 supersets including cgbp/close grip chins, skullcrushers/bb curl, kickbacks/seated inclined db hammer curls?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

bump

anyone?


----------

